# NASA: Strange Light Filmed On Mars



## JBS (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.chron.com/news/strange-w...t-coming-5382677.php?cmpid=hpts#photo-6131484

*NASA photos capture strange bright light coming out of Mars*

*




*






And _it just so happens _a similar light was photographed by a different camera in a different direction, here:
*



*


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2014)

Some type of flammable gas which has ignited.


----------



## Swill (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like an enemy combatant on FLIR. Chopper, sick balls!


----------



## CQB (Apr 8, 2014)

It's a second lieutenant with a compass.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 8, 2014)

It's something venting, that's for sure. Doubt it's life, interested to know if that's thermal or if it's just B/W photography as well as if they have it captured w/ color by any chance.


----------



## JHD (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting.  Thanks for sharing.  My vote is also something venting, possibly "flaming".


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 8, 2014)

Gas venting, or perhaps some kind of debris thats reflective.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Muppet (Apr 8, 2014)

Kim Kardashians fat ass? (see vent from facebook)...

F.M.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just vented some gas, wonder if NASA got that on film?


----------



## Scotth (Apr 8, 2014)

NOT SAFE FOR WORK

My Theory.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2014)

A Martian BBQ?


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 8, 2014)

Malaysian Airlines Flight 370, located!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going with some kind of a gas.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 8, 2014)

I bet those are the actual Martians...  They look nothing like us!


----------



## CQB (Apr 8, 2014)

Keep calling sir, we'll find you.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2014)

Just saying....


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2014)

Chop took the low-hanging fruit, SOWT knocked it out of the park.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 8, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Chop took the low-hanging fruit, SOWT knocked it out of the park.


You're just mad because you didn't think of it first, and then find some way to tie it into Coldplay.


----------



## Dame (Apr 8, 2014)




----------

